# Dunp trailers



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Guys i know that I asked this before. I am looking for a good quality dump trailer that I can tow behind my P/U that's about 10-12K LB with barn doors mostly used for demo and mulch.I have found some good one but they want almost 1/2 of what a truck costs used.Are there any out there for 4k or under>I found the perfect trailer made by Carson out in CA. It was a 7x10 10K LB it had high sides and a sissors lift looked very sturdy and was around $4,400 but transport to MA. was about half.I know you guys know someone in newengalng that can make or sells one like that.To look at the one in question it's at http://www.tomsrv.com and it's the white one.


----------



## ant (Jan 5, 2000)

cat: while i was still cutting i picked up a 6-12 12,000lb.bri-mar dump trailer well built,i seen most of them out there and i feel that bir-mar was the one for me.
were you live there should be a ton of dealers that sell dumps.i think i paid 3600+-
anthony n.j.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Give costal metal fab a call, they are located in Maine. They got good prices on dump trailers, i think the one you are talking about goes for like 4.4K there. There web address is, http://www.sandspreader.com

Geoff


----------



## sunrise (Dec 31, 1999)

This dump trailer is located in Maryland/D.C area
its a 12 ft dump trailer for 1200.00
telephone is 301-292-2616


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Art,What is the manufacture Name of it is this from a dealer and do they have a web site? sounds good for $1,200 thanks


----------



## sunrise (Dec 31, 1999)

it was in the washington post
http://www.washingtonpost.com


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Cat
Your local trailer guy should be able to hook you up for around 4K, Wright trailers out of seekonk has those in stock, try the truck trader, they should have the trailers in there.
Dino


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Dino,I have looked but they are all talking in the 6-10K range.Bobcat of boston has one and the cheapest is $8,400 but i have been looking feature to feature .Well here's what i want a 6-7'wide and 12'long 10kLB barn doors and ramps for a bobcat,low loading hieght and high sides or the ability to extend to hold up to 11yds.Some trailers don't have a good lift for the money.I saw one on the web at tomsrv for 4,400 but it would cost half to ship .Theres is no one around here that makes a real sturdy dump trailer that's why i have been asking every one.thanks


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Costal Metal Fab, sells ez-dumpers. Their web address is http://www.sandspreader.com their prices are very good. They should have a trailer that will work for you. It's worth the trip on 95 to get the best deal.

Geoff


----------



## steveair (Feb 24, 2000)

hello,

just a warning. Know a guy who got a deal on a 10,000lb 7x12 down in florida, and when he got it he thought it was great. Pd. around 5500 I believe, they custom build them to your specs as I remember.

Then when he used it the first time he hated it. Turns out the trailer doesn't raise enough to dump fully, controls were set up poorly, and a few other things were not what he wanted to see (like spare tire was put right in front of the dump control.

I would be nervous buying a dump trailer without seeing it first. I've heard a few people say that they have had problems with the dump angle on them, so I would definitely investigate before ordering that 'hot deal' and getting something that is not what you wanted. 

by the way, he now has to spend close to 2k on getting a new telescopic piston installed so that the trailer dumps all the way,

steveair


----------



## Scag48 (Jul 10, 2000)

Have you checked out EZ-Dumper? I think thats what it's called. I don't know what their biggest model is but I know one of them can haul around 8,000 lbs. and can haul a Bobcat 873 no prob. It's all hyd. dump, don't know if elec. pump. I don't have a bunch of info about it (as you can tell) but I would try to look them up and see if you can find a dealer. They look like a well built trailer.


----------



## Superior Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2000)

http://www.ez-dumper.com/
Thats what I use. A 6'x12' dump box with tandom axals bumper pull. 10,000 pound dump,twin dump hydro cylinders. And yes you can haul a skid loader in it. Haven't tried it though. Mine was a little more than $6K though. Check out the site.


----------

